# Reed frog paludarium project maybe this year? Advice would be nice :D



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

So since I was 12 I have been thinking about this and feel confident enough now to do try it. I have loved reed frogs since seeing them on life in cold blood and want to get reed frogs but make the setup like a reed bed. I know they will probably be stuck on the glass but still it will look nice.
I’m thinking of an exo terra will go for the 90,45,90cm
I’m hoping water depth will be between 10-15cm but need to check how much water an exo terra of that size can hold when I’m next out (if anyone already know tell me how deep can the water be please)
Substrate I’m hoping to find out how fish keepers use mud/soil in their tanks to have that on the bottom.
I’m thinking of some little fish. I’m thinking defiantly a large shoal of Norman’s lampeye and a small group of rocket panchax. I’m also thinking of some African dwarf frogs. As you can see I want to stick to the African theme.
If there is a small African scavenger please tell me  but I might put some kuhli loach for cleaning up. I can see the lampeyes shoaling through the reeds looking epic in my head:mf_dribble:. When I mean a large shoal I’m hoping to get at least 30 (obviously not all in one go) and depending how it looks maybe 50. (these are very small shoaling fish)
Plant wise I’m thinking of these:
Juncus, typha minima, Cyperus alternifolius (cultivar) and maybe some Limnobium laevigatum. However I’ll wait and see what its like with the other plants in for that. Also will put some snails from my fish tank in as well. I am planning on planting these plants very densely like in a reed bed so will be little if no open water.
I’m thinking of putting the filter at the back in the middle so when looking from the front hopefully won’t be so obvious. Going to have a UV strip light across but can’t make up my mind if a heat emitter or basking bulbs would be best. Normally heat emitter but these guys bask from what I heard. If anyone has reed frogs please tell me what you do.

I really want to do it this year and hope I will have enough money from birthday, new part time job and if I can breed and sell the blue tailed fire bellies to at least get the equipment and get it setup. but it might be next year, 5 years or more till I can get enough money to do it as I have not worked out the costs.: victory:
Any help, advice and tips will be appreciated and recorded into my plan.
cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I've often wanted to do something like this mate- my reeds are kept in a fairly conventional treefrog-type viv. I should pass on a warning passed to me when this was discussed before though, by Jay (Spikebrit); reeds surprisingly enough, aren't great swimmers, and extensive deep water is a bit of a risk. I'd definitely say have a chat with him, he's kept them continously for longer than I have, and had a fair bit of breeding success, I believe.


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> I've often wanted to do something like this mate- my reeds are kept in a fairly conventional treefrog-type viv. I should pass on a warning passed to me when this was discussed before though, by Jay (Spikebrit); reeds surprisingly enough, aren't great swimmers, and extensive deep water is a bit of a risk. I'd definitely say have a chat with him, he's kept them continously for longer than I have, and had a fair bit of breeding success, I believe.


 
Cheers mate:2thumb:

I'll see if I can find him tommorrow or sometime. And the thing with them not being able to swim well is one of the reasons I'm going to plant the plants tightly and am considering frogbit : victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I mmessaged him on Faceache, so hopefully he'll look in at some point- worth PMing him on here, though.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

you want the Natural Terrarium Large/X-Tall to cover the essentials for this setup for a start :2thumb:


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> I mmessaged him on Faceache, so hopefully he'll look in at some point- worth PMing him on here, though.


 
Cheers :2thumb: I'll try to contact him once I'm back home from school (first day back tommorrow god help me:2wallbang


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

s6t6nic6l said:


> you want the Natural Terrarium Large/X-Tall to cover the essentials for this setup for a start :2thumb:


 
Not sure how but some how missed it lol. Change in plan going with that: victory:
Just wondering how deep can I make the water in it?


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

That guy said:


> Not sure how but some how missed it lol. Change in plan going with that: victory:
> Just wondering how deep can I make the water in it?


you will be more than covered with depth for what your contemplating for the fish.
this sounds like a very interesting project :2thumb:
don't skimp on equipment and feel the need it has to be done overnight and with plenty of research, time and saving for the next essential piece you will be on your way to the main focal point of your home. 

good luck with this endeavour :thumb:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I'll send you a picture of one i did many years ago if i can fine it. Im at work at the min so only a quick message. 

Bascially reed frogs can't swim at all, once they get into water more then a cm deap they often panic and drown, sadly i lost a few this way many years ago before i made the connection. Which species of reed are you thinking about? There are quite a few species about some harder to keep them others. I still keep and breed a few different reed frog species so more then happy to give advice. 

I keep mine in large dart frog style vivs, as in reality they are very simular to darts to care for, they just require more height, and a higher temp. The enjoy broms, ficus and palm like plants where they can hide between the leaves. 

Jay


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

Spikebrit said:


> I'll send you a picture of one i did many years ago if i can fine it. Im at work at the min so only a quick message.
> 
> Bascially reed frogs can't swim at all, once they get into water more then a cm deap they often panic and drown, sadly i lost a few this way many years ago before i made the connection. Which species of reed are you thinking about? There are quite a few species about some harder to keep them others. I still keep and breed a few different reed frog species so more then happy to give advice.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks :2thumb:

this is a list I have made of different species I'm interested in, note I haven’t got round to looking into each species care and behaviour yet so there maybe be some which can't go with others for all i know at this point in time. some might not even be in the pet trade. if you know some which are unsuitable or not in the pet trade please tell me :2thumb: it will save me a lot of time. This list are species i like the look of:
Hyperolius argus, Hyperolius viridiflavus (variouse natrual colour morphs), Hyperolius pusillus, Hyperolius semidiscus, Hyperolius marmoratus, Hyperolius mitchelli,Hyperolius puncticulatus,Hyperolius fusciventris, Afrixalus dorsalis, _Afrixalus fornasini, Afrixalus paradorsalis _
So thats my little species list: victory:
If you can find the pic please send it to me
How do you breed them? I have heard of giving them a "dry spell" of just increasing the temps and not spraying. Then cool the temps and have a rain system set to rain several times a day. So its meant to make them think they had a drought and now having a monsoon. 
Does this sound right or do you breed yours differently?
How much UV do you use? Ie 2%, 5%, 10%. I can look it up but if you can tell me that would save me some effort 
(I know I’m lazy :lol2
Any tips will be appreciated :no1:
Cheers Matt : victory:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

That guy said:


> Thanks :2thumb:
> 
> this is a list I have made of different species I'm interested in, note I haven’t got round to looking into each species care and behaviour yet so there maybe be some which can't go with others for all i know at this point in time. some might not even be in the pet trade. if you know some which are unsuitable or not in the pet trade please tell me :2thumb: it will save me a lot of time. This list are species i like the look of:
> Hyperolius argus, Hyperolius viridiflavus (variouse natrual colour morphs), Hyperolius pusillus, Hyperolius semidiscus, Hyperolius marmoratus, Hyperolius mitchelli,Hyperolius puncticulatus,Hyperolius fusciventris, Afrixalus dorsalis, _Afrixalus fornasini, Afrixalus paradorsalis _
> ...


Of the species your listed i have kept h. argus, H. viridiflavus (Hyperolius marmoratus, H. mitchelli,H.s puncticulatus and A._ fornasini_. I still breed the latter two species. 

MIne are kept at 25c, with a 6% uv (Arcadia T5 tube)

I wrote a massive article on them for PRK a few years back. SO happy to help with any information you want. 

breading is easy normally, i provide a dry 'ish' spell and then just turn the mister up for a monsoon season. then they breed away. 

Depending on who you talk to will alter you feelings on mixing species with reed frog as some of them can and do hybridise. I've kept large mixed tanks as well as small single species tanks too. 

All of the species you have mentioned are available in the trade but you wont necessaraly know the species unless you can ID them. Usually they come in as mixed reeds. It is often purly pot luck. For instance out local has a H. marmoratus and a H. puncticulatus, but both were brought in by them as h.Puncticulatus. There are some 600varities of reed frog so IDing them is incredibly hard. 

Jay


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

Spikebrit said:


> Of the species your listed i have kept h. argus, H. viridiflavus (Hyperolius marmoratus, H. mitchelli,H.s puncticulatus and A._ fornasini_. I still breed the latter two species.
> 
> MIne are kept at 25c, with a 6% uv (Arcadia T5 tube)
> 
> ...


 
Cheers for the info :2thumb:

I knew they can hybridise but not fussed as i'm not breeding to sell them so thats ok :2thumb: If I do sell them I'll probably sell them as mix reed frogs but say some may have hybridise for all I know :lol2:

for this I do not want it to be a single species setup. Would just find I weird (for this particular setup I have in mind).

Can you remember what issue you did your artical so I can order it? cheers :2thumb:

With the species I'm might just order a bunch under mix reed frogs and see what I get and if I see some that are being sold ID then get some of thoughs too along the way.

Once I get it all planted and everything I'm thinking of leaving it maybe 6 months to mature?
Also means if I get some of the reed frogs when waiting for it to mature then I can keep an eye on the frogs and make sure they are all eating well.

Something I'm thinking of is do blood worms or any other midge larvae you can get for fish turn into none biting midges? It won’t only add to the effect but also be a nice food source on top of the fruit flies and crickets. Can you also recommend any other food that can climb on the reeds and not sink and drown straight away?

Cheers for all the help so far :notworthy:

Matt :2thumb:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

That guy said:


> Cheers for the info :2thumb:
> 
> I knew they can hybridise but not fussed as i'm not breeding to sell them so thats ok :2thumb: If I do sell them I'll probably sell them as mix reed frogs but say some may have hybridise for all I know :lol2:
> 
> ...


If you do decide to ID them i can do some, but Andrew from Pollywog is spot on with reed frog id's. 

Food wise, for such small frogs reed frogs can take a very alrge prey, mine are on medium crickets, mealworms and waxworms, mine have never taken fruit flies they are just too small. 

I will try and find the issue number for you. 

Jay


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

Spikebrit said:


> If you do decide to ID them i can do some, but Andrew from Pollywog is spot on with reed frog id's.
> 
> Food wise, for such small frogs reed frogs can take a very alrge prey, mine are on medium crickets, mealworms and waxworms, mine have never taken fruit flies they are just too small.
> 
> ...


Cheers :2thumb:

Surprised at how large prey they can take :gasp:
Once/hopefully I get the frogs I'll contact you and Andrew if he doesn’t mind to ID them as its always nice to know :2thumb:
Thing is it may take some time to get the money as at the moment I'm an unemployed 15 year old lol
But once I get a job (the people at swallow in aldham like me and whenever I go in they ask if I have applied but Amy told me to wait a month before I turn 16 so I don't get forgotten at the bottom of the pile : victory: and if I can breed and sell the blue tail fire bellied newts and my BD money I might be able to pull it off sooner then I was expecting : victory:
Or at least get the equipment and setup :2thumb:


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

That guy said:


> Cheers :2thumb:
> 
> Surprised at how large prey they can take :gasp:
> Once/hopefully I get the frogs I'll contact you and Andrew if he doesn’t mind to ID them as its always nice to know :2thumb:
> ...


Get a job, bum

Sounds like an interesting project! Hope it goes well


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

Liam Yule said:


> Get a job, bum
> 
> Sounds like an interesting project! Hope it goes well


 
:lol2:

if it wasn't for the fact that I must be 16 to work there then chances are I would have been there since the start of August.
Stupid government:bash:

Are there any species that are relatively cheap that I can breed for a bit of extra cash? 
Don't get me wrong I wouldn't be doing it on a business scale and I would only get species that I also like as pets.
I'm thinking of sand boas but I think by the time I got everything I need plus the boas then I could have got the reeds setup.
I am not ever intending on breeding BDs, leos or corns as in my opinion there are far too many already.
Frogs no unless there are some species that I like that does not produce thousands. But like the idea of other newt/salamander species.
Don't want to get too off topic but if anyone have any suggestions then that would help.: victory:


----------

